# Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels?



## Der NuB (Apr 24, 2000)

Thanks to whoever can post this trivia.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

5x120 dont know the offset


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (Der NuB)*

Apparently, foofighter was talking about the european model. They are apparently using a 5x120 pattern.
However, here in the states Touaregs get 5x130 with the following offsets:
17x7" Canyon Wheel ET 55
18x8" Manhattan Wheel ET 57
19x9" Atheo Wheel ET 60


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (terps4)*

5x120 is the bolt pattern they use on the R5 Touareg along with smaller brakes.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_
However, here in the states Touaregs get 5x130 with the following offsets:
17x7" Canyon Wheel ET 55
18x8" Manhattan Wheel ET 57


Are these sizes confirmed? I'm am looking at getting a custom steel wheel (w/ bead lockers) made and need to have the correct offset for them.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (aircooled)*

Just called VW parts, yes these sizes are correct. Custom wheels here I come!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (aircooled)*

Who are you going to have make the wheels, and what is the approximate cost?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (DenverBill)*

Check your email in a few minutes. I'll get a new thread started with those answers shortly.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (terps4)*

isn't the bolt pattern the same as the Cayenne's? That's weird that they would have two different bolt patterns


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (aircooled)*

Aircooled,
Have you looked at MRT for your beadlocks? They make custom beadlocks and have VW/Porsche listed at 4 on 130. They may be able to custom drill them at a 5 on 130.
http://www.mrt-wheels.com/
I run the Allied Rockathon Beadlocks on my Jeep, but I'm not sure they would do a custom bolt pattern.
http://www.alliedrockathons.com/
Do you know what tire you're going to use with the beadlocks? I'm not aware of any tires that have a 3 or 4 ply sidewall that would fit in the Touareg wheel well. I'd be interested to know what you're planning.
John


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bolt pattern & offset for Touareg wheels? (Rastahmann)*

Rasta, this was an old thread from earlier this summer. I ended up abandoning the idea of bead locks. I tried to have a local company make me regular steel wheels, but in the end, he could not get the correct center with the right offset and bolt spacing. I gave up and got busy.
So far, I am happy with the Bridgestone REVO's on the stock rims, but I would still like the steel wheels for scratch durability. The very limited selection of tires that will fit on the Touareg precluded doing bead-lock rims. The tires I would likely lean to won't fit!


----------

